# Biken rund um Kirkel



## kpoun (29. Mai 2015)

Hey,
auf der Tafelrunde kam mir gestern ein Biker mit einem Canyon Spectral entgegen. Da dacht ich mir, dass es auch mal ganz nett wäre mit anderen zu biken. Ich suche daher Mit-Biker rund um Kirkel.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Terenze (4. Juni 2015)

Hi,
bin auch öfter in/um Kirkel unterwegs und suche neuen Input 
Es gibt glaube ich auch schon eine Gruppe (sehe ich zumindest öfter mal an dem 'Weiher' nähe Wasgau).
Wollte morgen früh wieder los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (11. Juni 2015)

n'abend
bin aus Kaschdel und recht häufig um Kirkel, Lautzkirchen, Wörschweiler und Homburg unterwegs. 
vllt. sieht man sich ja mal.
tipp: jeden Dienstag abend die Trailtour bei Activebikes....


----------



## 6TiWon (12. Juni 2015)

waren gestern vor Ort. sind unter anderem auch nach sehr langer Zeit nochmal den "vergessenen Pfad" gefahren. war extrem zugewuchert. bikt da überhaupt noch wer? .
und die Felsnase runter fahren ging dann leider auch nicht mehr, da unterhalb ein dicker Baum quer liegt. merde


----------



## kpoun (12. Juni 2015)

So, die Tage bekomme ich noch ein neues Bike, dann gehts weiter 

@malben Die Dienstagstour kenne ich. Habe aber bisher noch nicht mitgemacht, da ich mein Können dafür zu niedrig einschätze. Werde aber demnächst mal mitmachen


----------



## malben (26. September 2015)

hallo zusammen, mal ne frage: Welcher RADONaut fuhr heute morgen kurz vor 12 Uhr am Waldklassenzimmer an mir vorbei?
War ein RADON Slide 150, dem Farbmuster nach aus 2014.(150WL ??) Der Biker trug nen dunklen Helm und ne Blau Softshelljacke.
Er kam aus der Richtung des Rehbrünnchens hoch und fuhr links weiter zum Geologischen Lehrpfad. Danach trennten sich unsere Wege...


----------



## Daniel1982 (1. Oktober 2015)

Morgen wird wieder geKirkelt. Ist immer wieder eine fahrt wert.


----------



## malben (1. Oktober 2015)

Würde gerne Teilnehmen, leider geht der eingeladene Besuch und das Raclette essen vor...


----------



## Daniel1982 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich starte um 15:30 am Parkplatz Naturfreunde Haus.


----------



## malben (28. Oktober 2015)

Bin morgen an ca. 16 Uhr im Kirkler und Lautzkircher Wald unterwegs. Falls wer Interesse hat...


----------



## 6TiWon (16. März 2016)

war jemand letzte zeit in krkl. alles frei oder die trails immer noch im Winterschlaf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhog (16. März 2016)

Tafeltour und Felsenpfad sind frei. Stand Montag Abend!


----------



## malben (25. Juli 2016)

Update zum Schmetterling, stand 23.07.16: mehrere umgestürzte Bäume auf dem Trail. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 6TiWon (28. Juli 2016)

geht aber noch ..grad so


----------



## MehrBums (20. März 2017)

Hi, kurze Frage, wo darf man in Kirkel nicht biken?  Merci schon mal im Voraus! Gruß Jörg


----------



## malben (20. März 2017)

MehrBums schrieb:


> Hi, kurze Frage, wo darf man in Kirkel nicht biken?  Merci schon mal im Voraus! Gruß Jörg


Offiziell...?! Nirgends da Biosphärenkernzone... aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. [emoji6] [emoji41]  und immer schön freundlich.


----------

